# Boxer Slobber.



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

I've always wanted a Boxer, but the girlfriend isn't keen as she is under the impression they slobber lots, obviously not something she wants around the home. So boxer owners let me know, do they slobber much? How much of a problem is it (ie does it make the house smell and stain furniture etc) ?


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

*no slobber.*

we,ve a boxer bitch called ruby and she dont slobber at all , even though she,s the greediest dog ive ever met. they are as a breed , wonderfull, but if played with a lot can be very very boisterous, with ruby we have a no play in the house policy coz she dosnt know when to stop....she,s gorgeous tho and loves kids .


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for that, I love the look of them, and I've heard they've generally got great personallites. Someone told me they're the worlds largest lap dog.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

our ruby loves a sit on ya lap. lol. if you want a comical, energetic ,clown for a pet who,s allways up for a good run along the beach or in the park, will play footy and dress up with the kids and be a walking disposal unit for unwanted food. who,s kind hearted and totally devoted to you and yours , get a boxer ..


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

i've got 2 of them,the only time they slobber is when they are watching us eat, but it's not much and it doesn't get allover the house and it certainly doesn't smell!Fantastic breed of dog!!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My rottie ha the same mouth as a boxer and he only dribbles when he knows hes going to get food, and he drips after he has drunk from his bowl.

When he gets over excited perhaps his nanna has come to see him you will notice little streaks on her clothes but if your dog was perfectly under control that wouldnt happen. My dogs nanna loves him going nutty over her so we dont bother telling him to get down any more.

Marina


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

Are they OK as a first dog? I'd take it to obedience school, and do all the usual research on the internet and in books etc on care and training. There's also quite a few other species I like, but as I say I've wanted a boxer for aslong as I can remember, and certainly wouldn't be getting it to "look hard"


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

We looked in to getting a boxer instead of a rottie puppy but the breeder would not sell to us because we worked. She said that they need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation and well we are both quite lazy hence the rottie.

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

my rottie only slobbers as marinas does food time lol 

though the other thing she does that makes me laugh is...............shakes her head when she has had a drink an splats water at all the other dogs lol 

she only does that outside though but its funny oh an refreshing on a warm day too LOL


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had boxers that drool prufusely (when begging) and others not at all. It's all down to their lips, the bigger they are the more likely they are to drool.

It's not that gross though and it don't stain


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a boxer and like everyone else has said the only time he really drools is for food.

I have to say he is without a doubt the best dog I have ever had, so good with children (the reason we decided on a boxer) and just so stupid you have to laugh.

He is almost 6 stone and still insists on sitting on your lap when he gets the chance.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I've had boxers that drool prufusely (when begging) and others not at all. It's all down to their lips, the bigger they are the more likely they are to drool.
> 
> It's not that gross though and it don't stain


 our ruby dosnt even drool when she,s sat willing you to drop your pork chop on the floor, sh,s also very intelegent, and was crated when a pup so never messes in the house, ever, unlike my yorkshire terrier the dorty little b:censor:d boxers can be very boisterous ,so need a good grounding in training first off... wether they are a first dog i,m not sure , it depends on how sensible a dog owner you are.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

denny2 said:


> our ruby dosnt even drool when she,s sat willing you to drop your pork chop on the floor, sh,s also very intelegent, and was crated when a pup so never messes in the house, ever, unlike my yorkshire terrier the dorty little b:censor:d boxers can be very boisterous ,so need a good grounding in training first off... wether they are a first dog i,m not sure , it depends on how sensible a dog owner you are.


NOT a first dog - I grew up with them.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think you need to confident and consistant with all dogs and i dont think dogs can be catergorised like that. Some are easier to train and some are head strong but thats up to the potiencial owner.

Marina


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

Slightly different, I have Newfoundlands, and what I have found is that the male slobbers all the time, but the bitches don't. I don't know if that is because they have smaller mouths than a male or not.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a boxer bitch and we loooove her:flrt: she doesn't drool unless she has been drinking and she is soft as anything I would recommend them as a 1st dog they are lovely big tip get a crate Sasha has been crate trained since she was 8 weeks they cry a bit at first but you have to be firm with them even if it breaks your heart it is worth it in the long run. 
Also make sure that you make sure they know when playtime is over otherwise they will keep going even when you stop:lol2:

Piglet79


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

We had two boxers, fab dogs, they do drool, especially when watching u eat, but I found it more comical than a problem. They are incredibly strong, and energetic dogs and we found they needed lots of exercise twice a day and a good run over the local country park for a couple of hours at least once a week, too keep them calm in the house.

Dog training worked well, especially as they were keen to jump up visitors when greeting them, hence knocking them over in most cases.

If u have the time to train them, exercise them and generally keep them occupied then u will have the most loving, adorable and family friendly dog around! The bitch we had was incredibly protective when we had our first child, used to run up and down the stairs when the newborn cried, as if to say, " the baby's crying are u not going to see to her"?!..........lol


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> I have a boxer bitch and we loooove her:flrt: she doesn't drool unless she has been drinking and she is soft as anything I would recommend them as a 1st dog they are lovely big tip get a crate Sasha has been crate trained since she was 8 weeks they cry a bit at first but you have to be firm with them even if it breaks your heart it is worth it in the long run.
> Also make sure that you make sure they know when playtime is over otherwise they will keep going even when you stop:lol2:
> 
> Piglet79


 i,m in total aggreement here our ruby has been treat exactly like that, and apart from chewing things up occaisionally and being a sneaky food theif she,s been brilliant.....we still crate her when we go to bed ,and go out, if we didint we wouldnt have anything left in the fridge when we got back.lol.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

denny2 said:


> i,m in total aggreement here our ruby has been treat exactly like that, and apart from chewing things up occaisionally and being a sneaky food theif she,s been brilliant.....we still crate her when we go to bed ,and go out, if we didint we wouldnt have anything left in the fridge when we got back.lol.


 Sasha sleeps upstairs with us she isn't destructive just greedy if we leave her out of her crate while we are out she just tries to find food :lol2:

Piglet79


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

loobylou211 said:


> We had two boxers, fab dogs, they do drool, especially when watching u eat


This is not a breed issue though, its a training issue. Dogs shouldn't be allowed to sit in front of you leaving a puddle of drool. Thats revolting. I certainly wouldn't eat around yours!

Marina


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

He only slobbers if your eating in front of him, or he's had a long walk. Besides, how can anyone say no to this?


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> He only slobbers if your eating in front of him, or he's had a long walk. Besides, how can anyone say no to this?


 wow he,s the spitting dabs of our ruby.......love his shiny coat......


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

denny2 said:


> wow he,s the spitting dabs of our ruby.......love his shiny coat......


He'd just come out the bath. Soppy little wotsit.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

James_T said:


> I've always wanted a Boxer, but the girlfriend isn't keen as she is under the impression they slobber lots, obviously not something she wants around the home. So boxer owners let me know, do they slobber much? How much of a problem is it (ie does it make the house smell and stain furniture etc) ?


 I used to breed and show boxers and never found that they slobbered any more than any of my other breeds. However, I maintain that you have to be a special sort of person to live happily with a boxer. The way I describe them is thus:
remember the cult TV series 'The young ones'? Remember the punk rocker who used to swing down the stairs and come smashing in through the kitchen wall and say happily "morning everyone"? Well that's a boxer. Loads of energy, no malice, sense of humour and all round great dogs. If you give them plenty of proper excersize which means off the lead running at least once a day and to do that you have to have control over them so it means being firm and proper training right from 8 weeks old. Still one of my favourite breeds but I am now too old, too stiff and too lazy to own one.
If you get one, see if you can get English lines as the American imports in the 1980's were bleddy weedy examples. I had a lot of 'Biloran' breeding in my lines and my stud dog was a son of Champion 'Biloran Mr Similarity' a huge calm (by boxer standards) sensible dog with a very loving nature and deep affinity for small children even though I didn't have any. He once saved my nephew from being trampled by my pony by placing himself between the child and the pony and moving each time the child tried to get past him, until the child's Dad saw what was happening and went to get his son.
Fantastic, loyal, funny, loony, bouncy dogs.
Can you tell I like 'em?:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> I have a boxer bitch and we loooove her:flrt: she doesn't drool unless she has been drinking and she is soft as anything I would recommend them as a 1st dog they are lovely big tip get a crate Sasha has been crate trained since she was 8 weeks they cry a bit at first but you have to be firm with them even if it breaks your heart it is worth it in the long run.
> Also make sure that you make sure they know when playtime is over otherwise they will keep going even when you stop:lol2:
> 
> Piglet79


 And I would like it on record that I hate crates with a passion and refuse to sell my pups to people who want to keep a dog in a cage.It's another American idea for lazy owners who can't be bothered to train their dogs. <dons flameproof knickers ready for the blast>


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> And I would like it on record that I hate crates with a passion and refuse to sell my pups to people who want to keep a dog in a cage.It's another American idea for lazy owners who can't be bothered to train their dogs. <dons flameproof knickers ready for the blast>


What is a crate?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> And I would like it on record that I hate crates with a passion and refuse to sell my pups to people who want to keep a dog in a cage.It's another American idea for lazy owners who can't be bothered to train their dogs. <dons flameproof knickers ready for the blast>


I'm lazy and crate trained my dog and would recommend them to anyone! Makes life sooo much easier!:whistling2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i found a dog crate much easier to train them, and also it became their ''place'' i have the biggest one you can get from k-9 and i used it from puppysize, we dont need to use it anymore really cos nancy is trained really well, but we leave it open and most nights she'll choose to sleep in it, we never shut it anymore


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> What is a crate?


 it's a big metal cage for people to shut their dogs in like a hamster instead of training them to go and lay down in their beds or to stop the dog from doing any damage when it goes crazy with stress while they go out to work all day. Some dogs spend all night in their cage, and then apart from a quick walk and piddle, they then get shut in it for another 8 hours while the owners are at work. Never used one in my life to shut a dog in, can't see the point of them. I have 2 here used if a dog needs bed rest because of illness or injury and for bitches and litters to be safe in from the unwanted attentions of the rest of the pack.I have also used them to confine cats in for bed rest etc.Never used it as a method of control or training cos I do it the old fashioned way which requires some effort.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> it's a big metal cage for people to shut their dogs in like a hamster instead of training them to go and lay down in their beds or to stop the dog from doing any damage when it goes crazy with stress while they go out to work all day. Some dogs spend all night in their cage, and then apart from a quick walk and piddle, they then get shut in it for another 8 hours while the owners are at work. Never used one in my life to shut a dog in, can't see the point of them. I have 2 here used if a dog needs bed rest because of illness or injury and for bitches and litters to be safe in from the unwanted attentions of the rest of the pack.I have also used them to confine cats in for bed rest etc.Never used it as a method of control or training cos I do it the old fashioned way which requires some effort.


Mines always done what he wants. He's pretty well trained though. Intelligent animals. To be honest I've never heard of a cage but don't see the point when I've got a conservatory.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> And I would like it on record that I hate crates with a passion and refuse to sell my pups to people who want to keep a dog in a cage.It's another American idea for lazy owners who can't be bothered to train their dogs. <dons flameproof knickers ready for the blast>


better than electrocuting a dog with its collar for peeing in the kitchen when ya backs turned , or as my whippet used to do crapping on the bairns bed and peeing up her pillows, better he be in a crate than battered or electrocuted , crate way is he can wait till i,m good and ready to take him out , just like the other house trained dogs we have, my yorkie is very close to being crated when i,m out ,crated and dumped in the tyne if he dosnt stop peeing up the coffee table. ruby goes and lies in hers as its her bed , she takes her ill gotton gains into it to chew up, as its her very own space .:lol2: she,s so bothered by being crated she goes straight to it when we get up to go to bed with out being told.........i still lock her in tho or she,d raid the fridge . think of the crate as the dogs den , canines like an enclosed safe haven . tighten ya knickers fenwoman,lol.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> it's a big metal cage for people to shut their dogs in like a hamster instead of training them to go and lay down in their beds or to stop the dog from doing any damage when it goes crazy with stress while they go out to work all day.


Erm this is not true.

I bought my bitch puppy a crate simply because i felt it kept her safe from my rottie as she was terribly ill when she was 8 weeks old. I feared he might jump on her whilst we were out at work and hurt her unintentionally.
I trained her to use the garden as her toilet i wasnt lazy. Her crate was for her benefit not mine. When she was better and fit and healthy she ran off to it when she wanted to be left alone and find her peace and quiet.

There are times that she paces the living room for no reason and i do say "get in your box" but she is never shut in it as a punishment. As soon as she sorts her self out she is back in our company. The crate she goes to is right next to my comfy chair and in the recess in the living room.

Crates can be really beneficial to a dogs well being. When she is given a treat she will run to her crate and chew it there in her little place of safety, during bonfire night this is where she sits because again this is where she feels safe.
They are not cages and she is not a hamster.

Marina


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> it's a big metal cage for people to shut their dogs in like a hamster instead of training them to go and lay down in their beds or to stop the dog from doing any damage when it goes crazy with stress while they go out to work all day. Some dogs spend all night in their cage, and then apart from a quick walk and piddle, they then get shut in it for another 8 hours while the owners are at work. Never used one in my life to shut a dog in, can't see the point of them. I have 2 here used if a dog needs bed rest because of illness or injury and for bitches and litters to be safe in from the unwanted attentions of the rest of the pack.I have also used them to confine cats in for bed rest etc.Never used it as a method of control or training cos I do it the old fashioned way which requires some effort.


Or.....

Its a method of training where you provide a crate for the dog which acts as a safe haven and a refuge for the dog. If used properly they can be great for helping you house train your dog and keep your dog from destroying things when you are not around. The dogs should never be left in a crate for extended periods of time and the crate should never be used as a punishment or prison. People who use a crate as an alternative to good training will be sorely disappointed!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Erm this is not true.
> 
> I bought my bitch puppy a crate simply because i felt it kept her safe from my rottie as she was terribly ill when she was 8 weeks old. I feared he might jump on her whilst we were out at work and hurt her unintentionally.
> I trained her to use the garden as her toilet i wasnt lazy. Her crate was for her benefit not mine. When she was better and fit and healthy she ran off to it when she wanted to be left alone and find her peace and quiet.
> ...


 well said marinam, Fenwoman shame on you i thought you of all people would know the advantages of crating dogs, especially puppies who could be in danger if left loose..ive rescued a few dogs over the years and crating them when i,m not there to supervise them is so much safer for them and my other pets, until you really know a dogs personality you cant risk leaving them loose in the house when you arnt there, i really thought that you (fenwoman) of all folk would know this.?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It certainly gave me peace of mind whilst i was out. She was so tiny and frail and vets told me that she should be put to sleep.

I wish i had found a crate big enough for my rottie because i'd love to have been able to give him what she has with her litle house.

Marina


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

one of my mums friends now wishes she had used a crate for her chihuahua puppy,she got home from a trip to the shops to find her cat had killed it. ...... so there you go crates are good for dogs.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> it's a big metal cage for people to shut their dogs in like a hamster instead of training them to go and lay down in their beds or to stop the dog from doing any damage when it goes crazy with stress while they go out to work all day. Some dogs spend all night in their cage, and then apart from a quick walk and piddle, they then get shut in it for another 8 hours while the owners are at work. Never used one in my life to shut a dog in, can't see the point of them. I have 2 here used if a dog needs bed rest because of illness or injury and for bitches and litters to be safe in from the unwanted attentions of the rest of the pack.I have also used them to confine cats in for bed rest etc.Never used it as a method of control or training cos I do it the old fashioned way which requires some effort.


 
Weird.. when i first got Wils somebody leant me a crate (sorry Dianne if you're reading this i keep meaning to arrange to drop it back off). I put it in the kitchen for when and if i needed to use it but Wils would go and lie in it on here own.
I bought another one as well but sold it to somebody at work as she wanted to seperate her dogs when she's not there when the bitch is in season. I leant it to her to try it and her male took to it straight away rather than the bitch it was meant for. Again he wasn't put in it, he just went and lay in it.


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

I think cages are a blessing,i would much rather know what my dogs are up to ,or in my case NOT up to when i'm not here.I'm an at home mom and here most of the time,but the not knowing what i'm going to be faced with when i have been out is a major worry.Even the best trained dog can get up to mischief when your not there!!!!!!
A friend a couple of years ago came home to find her well behaved little dog,who had never chewed anything before,dead behind the sofa after she had decided to chew a cable!!!


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> I think cages are a blessing,i would much rather know what my dogs are up to ,or in my case NOT up to when i'm not here.I'm an at home mom and here most of the time,but the not knowing what i'm going to be faced with when i have been out is a major worry.Even the best trained dog can get up to mischief when your not there!!!!!!
> A friend a couple of years ago came home to find her well behaved little dog,who had never chewed anything before,dead behind the sofa after she had decided to chew a cable!!!


 awe thats awfull, but could so easily happen , my doberman ransacked my whole living room , it was so bad i thought burglers had struck , she tore everything to shreds , including the three peice suite.........crates werent avialable then ....she also managed to get the chip pan(remember them) and eat all the set lard out of it . then vomitted all aver the house. if she,d been crated she wouldnt have been able to........


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Scary isnt it. Sad thing is she wouldnt even have had to be out of the house for that to happen.

Even if i were at home all day every day (well i am right now) i would still have used the crate.

Marina


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

I wish i had invented them,god i would be rich now!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> better than electrocuting a dog with its collar for peeing in the kitchen when ya backs turned , or as my whippet used to do crapping on the bairns bed and peeing up her pillows, better he be in a crate than battered or electrocuted , crate way is he can wait till i,m good and ready to take him out , just like the other house trained dogs we have, my yorkie is very close to being crated when i,m out ,crated and dumped in the tyne if he dosnt stop peeing up the coffee table. ruby goes and lies in hers as its her bed , she takes her ill gotton gains into it to chew up, as its her very own space .:lol2: she,s so bothered by being crated she goes straight to it when we get up to go to bed with out being told.........i still lock her in tho or she,d raid the fridge . think of the crate as the dogs den , canines like an enclosed safe haven . tighten ya knickers fenwoman,lol.


 So the alternativr to locking a dog in a metal cage is electrocution or battered? You need to study some better training methods.Whuich canines like being locked in a cage denny? Are we talking wild african dogs? Dingos? Wolves? What other species as the aforementioned only go into a dark den to whelp and otherwise spend all day outside being free. You have listened to the propoganda and decided that cages are just what dogs like and what they need because that suits you. She goes into it when you go to bed as a conditioned response not as a sign that she loves her cage. How is it that people like myself can have a houseful of dogs completely loose with cats, fridges and the like, nobody pees up my furniture, nobody gets into the fridge (child locks are brilliant), nobody kills each other or the cats. I've never had to batter them (don't ever smack them at all anyway)
Those who use cages will always convince themselves that dogs actually like being trapped in a mental cage, just as those who used to dock puppies tails convinced themselves that cutting off part of a 3 days old puppies tail with no anaesthetic didn't hurt them at all. It helps salve our concience to do so and stop us feeling miserable because we feel guilty about doing the wrong thing.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> well said marinam, Fenwoman shame on you i thought you of all people would know the advantages of crating dogs, especially puppies who could be in danger if left loose


 Nope. My house is not dangerous to any animals since I made it safe for them. What danger could puppies be in I wonder?



> ..ive rescued a few dogs over the years and crating them when i,m not there to supervise them is so much safer for them and my other pets, until you really know a dogs personality you cant risk leaving them loose in the house when you arnt there, i really thought that you (fenwoman) of all folk would know this.?


 I too have rescued rather a lot of dogs over the years and I'm still not sure what dangers your home poses for a dog whether rescued or not. And dog taken in simply joins the pack, simple. The pack knows the rules, the newcomer becomes a pack member and follows their lead. 
I have 13 house dogs and can be busy elsewhere and know that all will be harmonious. If I have to go out for several hours, I shut some in one room and the 'boyz' have the dog room and the run of the yard and when I come home, the house is as I left it and so is the yard.
As I said previously. I do possess crates. But if I use one twice or 3 times a year for whelping bitches, sick cats, or newly bought rabbits as temporary accommodation, that is it.
As a training aid, confinement or anything else? Nope. In over 25 years keeping large numbers of dogs (never less than 10), breeding, rescuing, fostering and showing. I have never used a cage.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a crate, although its never shut because my dog has a room. 
she sleeps in it out of choice, esp atm as she's just had an operation.
but back to the point, boxers are lovely and my bitch hardly ever slobbers:2thumb:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> And I would like it on record that I hate crates with a passion and refuse to sell my pups to people who want to keep a dog in a cage.It's another American idea for lazy owners who can't be bothered to train their dogs. <dons flameproof knickers ready for the blast>


Sasha is rarely in her crate when we are going out she either comes in the car with us or we say "watch the house " and she goes to her cage of her own accord. She knows she isn't going to be left in there all dayand is not phased by it at all we did train her to stay out of her crate and one day came home to a house filled with gas as she thought she would see if there was any treats on the cooker:bash:and turned the knob on. So if she isn't bothered about going in her crate on the odd occasion we don't take her with us I don't see the problem:Na_Na_Na_Na:and yes I am ultra lazy but not where my pets are concerned ( or my kids :flrt

Piglet79

P.s I wish I was lucky enough to have a room spare for Sasha !!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> Sasha is rarely in her crate when we are going out she either comes in the car with us or we say "watch the house " and she goes to her cage of her own accord. She knows she isn't going to be left in there all dayand is not phased by it at all we did train her to stay out of her crate and one day came home to a house filled with gas as she thought she would see if there was any treats on the cooker:bash:and turned the knob on. So if she isn't bothered about going in her crate on the odd occasion we don't take her with us I don't see the problem:Na_Na_Na_Na:and yes I am ultra lazy but not where my pets are concerned ( or my kids :flrt
> 
> Piglet79
> 
> P.s I wish I was lucky enough to have a room spare for Sasha !!!


 So either close the kitchen door, fit child proof things on the oven knobs and generally make it safer? What would happen if there was a fire? She'd stand no chance of escape locked in a metal cage. What if you got broken into? She could neither defend the house, nor herself if they tried to torture her through the bars. (this actually happened to someone I know when druggies broke in)Out of the cage, she'd stand a chance of defending herself and the home.
I used to breed and show boxers and had them all in the house and never had a cage. Why is it that I can keep 13 dogs loose and I don't have the problems all the cage fans have? I'm really interested as I want to know what I'm doing differently.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> So either close the kitchen door, fit child proof things on the oven knobs and generally make it safer? What would happen if there was a fire? She'd stand no chance of escape locked in a metal cage. What if you got broken into? She could neither defend the house, nor herself if they tried to torture her through the bars. (this actually happened to someone I know when druggies broke in)Out of the cage, she'd stand a chance of defending herself and the home.
> I used to breed and show boxers and had them all in the house and never had a cage. Why is it that I can keep 13 dogs loose and I don't have the problems all the cage fans have? I'm really interested as I want to know what I'm doing differently.


 my mums bedlington terrrier was batterd by theives when she was left loose in the house and they broke in chances are they would have ignored her if she,d been caged........my other two dogs are loose in the house and i trust them , apart from the yorkie peeing up the coffee table they are ok and i wouldnt dream of crating robbie my lurcher he just dosnt need it. maybe you are lucky , and the dogs you have are model doggy citazens, but our boxer cannot be trusted , so for her own safty and my peice of mind she will be crated, as she,s getting older she hasnt been so bad and we have been seeing what she,s like loose , so we left her door open and she cleared the kitchen bench so was crated again ......but only when i,m not in......she likes it its cosy and warm and very safe......maybe you should write a book telling everyone your secrets . ..did i ever mention that i have family that live in huntingdon st ives, i guess its not far from you , as when i was a kid we went on a fenland cruising holiday , and uncle toms house wsnt that far from the river.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

denny2 said:


> my mums bedlington terrrier was batterd by theives when she was left loose in the house and they broke in chances are they would have ignored her if she,d been caged


 Denny, with all due respect, you cannot make that claim without substantiation. You have no idea in reality if they would have left her alone if she was caged. They might have done something worse.



> ........my other two dogs are loose in the house and i trust them , apart from the yorkie peeing up the coffee table


 Ahh yorkies, bless 'em. Didn't you ask the breeder for the 'piddle free' option which comes with them and a lot of other little breeds, like my own chihuahua for example. hehe I just think that little dogs and piddling just go together.



> they are ok and i wouldnt dream of crating robbie my lurcher he just dosnt need it. maybe you are lucky , and the dogs you have are model doggy citazens,


I wouldn't say that at all. They are capable of doing bad things just like other dogs are but they know the pack rules and what I expect from them within the 'den' (my cottage)



> but our boxer cannot be trusted , so for her own safty and my peice of mind she will be crated, as she,s getting older she hasnt been so bad and we have been seeing what she,s like loose , so we left her door open and she cleared the kitchen bench so was crated again ......but only when i,m not in.....


 The problem is that the less she is out and trained not to clear the kitchen bench, and the more unused you are to not leaving food out on the bench, the less likely she is to learn. If I left a sarnie on the side and walked off, my lot would snarf it quick smart. They who leave it, loses it. Pack rules. Unless you have it in your hand, you don't want it any more just as in a wild dog pack. Cannot you put a gate across or close the kitchen door or put more effort into showing her the rules?



> she likes it


 how do you know?



> its cosy and warm and very safe


 I have no doubt that it is warm and stops her from doing stuff you don't wish to train her not to do.




> ......maybe you should write a book telling everyone your secrets


 Firstly, you aren't the first to ask that and secondly, there are no secrets. Hundreds and hundreds of people understand pack heirachy in fact one chap in America has a whole TV series about it. It's called 'the dog whisperer'. He is doing, what I have been doing, for 25 years.




> . ..did i ever mention that i have family that live in huntingdon st ives, i guess its not far from you , as when i was a kid we went on a fenland cruising holiday , and uncle toms house wsnt that far from the river.


 St Ives is about 35 miles from me I think. If you are ever down this way, pop in, bring your dogs too. I might even bake one of my famous pineapple upside down cakes.


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Denny, with all due respect, you cannot make that claim without substantiation. You have no idea in reality if they would have left her alone if she was caged. They might have done something worse.
> 
> 
> Ahh yorkies, bless 'em. Didn't you ask the breeder for the 'piddle free' option which comes with them and a lot of other little breeds, like my own chihuahua for example. hehe I just think that little dogs and piddling just go together.
> ...


 you seem to think that i dont train my dogs , how do you think i can trust robbie, there wasnt actually any food left on the benches there never is , just the kettle toaster and coffee a,tea and sugar holders,dont you think i,ve tried to train ruby not to be so greedy, i have , it just hasnt sunk in where food is concerned , you seem to think that i batter my dogs that is not so. the yorkie had been in my house 5 hours when he took my glasses to chew them , i asked for them , he bit me so i did what another dog would do , i shook him by the scruff of the neck, he got the message very quickly as to who was boss....i couldnt risk him biteing my step daughter, we have pack rules here , i,m the boss , them my partener then the two kids then the parrot then the cats then the dogs, the dogs know this , now , they didnt when i frst got them.....ruby was the only bought dog , and was rather spoiled as a pup so its been a bit harder to get thru to her , her insatiable greed has been a big stumbling block., so please dont put it across that i,m cruel. becaus i,m not ..as far as leaving things like food about , i can leave anything in robbies company and he wouldnt eat it , dex probably could and ruby deffinatly would but not robbie..all dogs have different personalities, and each personality must be manged differently.i also watch the dog whisperer programs and follow its guidelines but ruby is crated for her own good as was my whippet. by the way child proof locks dont allways work ruby chewed ours off the fridge. i dont really know why i,m bothering to post this , coz this debate isnt so much about the dogs and safety its seems more about folk proving that their way is better than anyone elses........and enoughs been posted so this will be my last on this subject. its getting boring.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I think someone thinks if you are not doing it their way then you are doing it wrong...Just like many things there is more than one way to train a dog and different techniques work for different people. To accuse people of being lazy and not training their dogs just because they use a crate is absurd. When I brought my puppy home from the breeder I set the box I brought him home in on the floor and let him come out under his own steam. He came out of the box and the first thing he did was run into the crate I had set up with some bedding in. From then on he would sleep in there and run in there if he ever got spooked by something. I am not sure how that is a bad thing or makes me lazy providing a place that my puupy felt safe in.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fenwoman i spent so long supporting you on "that" thread but i am just as convinced as others already are now, you speak twoddle.

Marina


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

sometimes on this forum people forget we are all allowed opinions on how to do things, advice is advice but if people disagree you cannot force your opinion on them fenwoman and vice versa i guess but implying people are lazy and don't have their pets welfare at heart is sure to cause back lash. 
Not that you can be accused of fearing backlash, quite the opposite in fact:whistling2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a boxer cross - she slobbers when shes begging and is a bit of a messy slobbery eater but it doesnt get on the furniture or stain - I have wooden floors so its wipeable so never a problem although even on carpet I think it would dry out clean - she's not slobbery otherwise and I know she's a cross but she is mostly boxer-ish although her jowls arent as big as a typical boxer but still has the typical 'soft mouth'

I personally dont believe in crates for dogs - I dont believe in blocking off parts of the car for dogs but this is my personal preference - none of my dogs have ever posed a problem in this way or whilst in a car travelling and have always sat in the pasenger seat looking out of the window and yes I have been pulled by police for it lol but they just told me to put the dog in the back and I moved her back into the front when they were out of site as she doesnt travel well in the back but doesnt move in the pasenger seat but hey each to their own - my friend carries her chiuauha (sp?) around in a handbag which I detest but hey he's happy enough and spoilt rotten 


fenwoman said:


> And dog taken in simply joins the pack, simple. The pack knows the rules, the newcomer becomes a pack member and follows their lead.


I do disagree with this statement however - my dog was 18 months when we got her and severley abused - I'm surprised they let us re-home her to be honest as if placed in with other dogs - and we have tried various methods of re-socialising her - she would go into complete attack mode - not nastily but purely out of fear because of her history - theres no way my dog would tolerate any other dog and has no concept of packs or leadership - however I wouldnt consider putting her in a crate to separate as this would drive her even worse - some dogs are not able to be with other dogs sometimes the memory of abuse and the fear instilled in them is greater than instinct - my dos previous owner should have been shot IMO for the damage they have done to Chloe and even now at 14years she is a handful!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Fenwoman i spent so long supporting you on "that" thread but i am just as convinced as others already are now, you speak twoddle.
> 
> Marina


 you may disagree with me Marinam but I will defend to my last breath, your right to do so. Debate is good, different opinions are good. Heck we don't have to agree on every single thing in order to get along do we? Otherwise we'de all become like some of the more extreme tort' groups and form a mutual appreciation society.
Surely it doesn't have to be 'all or nothing'? Inasmuch as you either agree with me about every blessed thing I say or you disagree about everything I say on principle?
I can accept that on this topic, we are divided and each believe that we are right. On another topic and another day, we may stand together and both disagree with someone else. Ain't life, with all it's differences, great?:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

animal addict said:


> I have a boxer cross - she slobbers when shes begging and is a bit of a messy slobbery eater but it doesnt get on the furniture or stain - I have wooden floors so its wipeable so never a problem although even on carpet I think it would dry out clean - she's not slobbery otherwise and I know she's a cross but she is mostly boxer-ish although her jowls arent as big as a typical boxer but still has the typical 'soft mouth'
> 
> I personally dont believe in crates for dogs - I dont believe in blocking off parts of the car for dogs but this is my personal preference - none of my dogs have ever posed a problem in this way or whilst in a car travelling and have always sat in the pasenger seat looking out of the window and yes I have been pulled by police for it lol but they just told me to put the dog in the back and I moved her back into the front when they were out of site as she doesnt travel well in the back but doesnt move in the pasenger seat but hey each to their own - my friend carries her chiuauha (sp?) around in a handbag which I detest but hey he's happy enough and spoilt rotten
> 
> I do disagree with this statement however - my dog was 18 months when we got her and severley abused - I'm surprised they let us re-home her to be honest as if placed in with other dogs - and we have tried various methods of re-socialising her - she would go into complete attack mode - not nastily but purely out of fear because of her history - theres no way my dog would tolerate any other dog and has no concept of packs or leadership - however I wouldnt consider putting her in a crate to separate as this would drive her even worse - some dogs are not able to be with other dogs sometimes the memory of abuse and the fear instilled in them is greater than instinct - my dos previous owner should have been shot IMO for the damage they have done to Chloe and even now at 14years she is a handful!!


 I can't speak for your dog or your pack or your leadership addict, only for my own.One of mine too was badly abused at the hands first of an eldely lady with alzheimers, then at the hands of the young single mother with 2 wild kids under 4 whom she gave her to.'Twinks' is one of the tiniest yorkies ever and the thought of what she went through at the hands of her old lady, then pulled about by kids is horrible. Suffice to say that when she came she was mega screwed up with dominance issues but yet terrified of women and actually crapped herself in fear if I made any sudden move. The pack helped 'balance' her so that she now accepts her place in the pack and no longer literally poos in terror if I want to pick her up. She still makes an absolute tart of herself if any men visit the house though. She just adores blokes. Then there is Chalky, chucked out of a car outside the cottage, no basic command, no respect for me, chicken killer, a nightmare. Again, now a good balanced pack member. Plus all the other dogs in the village who come for playtime and the dog owned by the vet on the weekend.
Or the shih-tzu I took in who was a real battle bus and launched herself at my Giant schnauzer during the first week here. Spaying sorted that one out though and I'd trust her 100% with any dog now. She was got rid of for fighting. Normal sane dogs don't actually want to kill each other and I think a lot of problems (not all) can be caused by nervous weak owners who expect the worst.
When I get a problem dog I first neuter them to take hormones out of the equasion, then I trust my pack to help integrate the dog. Most sane dogs have a need to be part of a pack, it's hard wired into them. All the dogs which came to me have watched my older and more diominant dogs defering to me and giving me the respect I deserve as pack leader and they fall in with them.However most humans find the mentality of pack leader hard to cope with inasmuch they do nothing unless I have specifically told them to like come here, go there, go in, go out, etc. I will not accept demands like pawing or nudging for attention. I use my voice not my hands and a growling "oh dear" or "right" will remind them that they are not supposed to think independantly.
To humans this sounds dreadful, like I'm a megalomaniac dictator. To the dogs it signifies a strong pack leader, one who can be depended on to protect the pack and ensure there is always food.
I don't care if people want to do things differently with their dogs, and have antisocial undisciplined, disrespectful dogs in their home. I'm only interested in how mine behave and they aren't perfect, not by any means and nor am I.
Your dog's history is in her past. You clinging to it and using it as an excuse doesn't help her. And yes that's my opinion and I understand that you won't agree with it.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

my dog isnt disrespectful in the house in actual fact she is a perfect house dog and has been trained in that way by myself, my attitude is pretty simlilar to your by the sound of it and I have had a few abused dogs that I have been able to turn around - I'm pretty good with abused and rescue animals as the majority of mine are and I have turned them all around with the exception of my dog and I certainly dont hide behind her past as an excuse - after numerous training attempts to socialise her to other dogs by myself and 'professionals' using a variety of techniques and a number of dogs being hurt by her and my dog being seen by a number of vets and even banned from vet surgeries because of her behaviour when being handled by myself and 'others' you cant come to any other conclusion other than she cant be re-socialised with other dogs - even so called professionals with years of experience are at a loss of what to do with her and now I have chosen no further intervention as its just being cruel to her, she doesnt have the mentality to fight toi cause harm although it appears that way - her responses IMO are purely based on fear and not only has she suffered abuse by humans she was also torn apart by other boxers which were set upon her - hence her issues with other animals - according to the rescue home she nearly died as the amount of blood she lost and the injuries she substained were apparently pretty awful - this is subjective however as we didnt have her or know her then so it could be exagerated or worse who knows - I have even had some-one like yourself with similar views take her on for a period of time - my dog ended up hurt the woman ended up hurt and so did several of her own dogs get hurt and in actual fact it took a long time to get my dog over that and its something I regret choosing to do but had the same mentality as you that she would learn due to dogs being pack animals and would re-adapt but it wasnt to be - sometimes you have to accept that no matter how successful you think you might be with things there is always an animals that is going to prove you different


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

animal addict said:


> my dog isnt disrespectful in the house in actual fact she is a perfect house dog and has been trained in that way by myself - I'm pretty good with abused and rescue animals as the majority of mine are and I have turned them all around with the exception of my dog and I certainly dont hide behind her past as an excuse - after numerous training attempts to socialise her to other dogs by myself and 'professionals' using a variety of techniques and a number of dogs being hurt by her and my dog being seen by a number of vets and even banned from vet surgeries because of her behaviour when being handled by myself and 'others' you cant come to any other conclusion other than she cant be re-socialised with other dogs - even so called professionals with years of experience are at a loss of what to do with her and now I have chosen no further intervention as its just being cruel to her- I have even had some-one like yourself with similar views take her on for a period of time - my dog ended up hurt the woman ended up hurt and so did several of her own dogs get hurt and in actual fact it took a long time to get my dog over that and its something I regret choosing to do but had the same mentality as you that she would learn due to dogs being pak animals and would re-adapt but it wasnt to be - sometimes you have to accept that no matter how successful you think you might be with things there is always an animals that is going to prove you different


 it wasn't about me being successful and I did add the proviso that insane dogs could not be helped.If she is now happy and calm and not a danger to herself or anyone else then why rock the boat. I shan't say what I think should happen to mad or plain dangerous dogs cos it'll upset people.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> So either close the kitchen door, fit child proof things on the oven knobs and generally make it safer? What would happen if there was a fire? She'd stand no chance of escape locked in a metal cage. .


compared to if they weren't in a cage? i'm presuming they'd take the fire extinguisher off the wall and try to fight the fire the best they could? before running around the house and releasing all the other pets before taking the house keys out of their furry pocket and opening the front door.
I suppose they can phone the fire brigade as well?


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> compared to if they weren't in a cage? i'm presuming they'd take the fire extinguisher off the wall and try to fight the fire the best they could? before running around the house and releasing all the other pets before taking the house keys out of their furry pocket and opening the front door.
> I suppose they can phone the fire brigade as well?


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe Fenwoman you ought to write a book on the upbringing of dogs that way we can all purchase this book and then we will all have perfectly behaved,respectful dogs.
Implying that because some of us use cages means we are lazy etc i find very offensive.Maybe if we were all like you!!!the world would be a carefree place!!!!!
I am not the kind of person who would normaly write a post like this but you have rearly got my back up!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> compared to if they weren't in a cage? i'm presuming they'd take the fire extinguisher off the wall and try to fight the fire the best they could? before running around the house and releasing all the other pets before taking the house keys out of their furry pocket and opening the front door.
> I suppose they can phone the fire brigade as well?


 If they weren't in a cage they'd run out of the dog flap or jump through a window or retreat to another room? Why is it so hard to understand that?
no need for house keys, I never lock the door.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> Maybe Fenwoman you ought to write a book on the upbringing of dogs that way we can all purchase this book and then we will all have perfectly behaved,respectful dogs.
> Implying that because some of us use cages means we are lazy etc i find very offensive.Maybe if we were all like you!!!the world would be a carefree place!!!!!
> I am not the kind of person who would normaly write a post like this but you have rearly got my back up!!!


Well I'm sorry you find it offensive that I think that people who find it easier to lock a dog in a cage than make it behave by training it, lazy. It's my opinion after all. I doubt the world would be carefree if everyone was like me. Everyone knows that I can start a row in an empty room. Why do some people find it easy to be offended but hard to understand that a different opinion is just that?
And as for the book, I haven't the time or inclination since there are already plenty of good ones out there. If people don't buy those, why would they buy mine?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> If they weren't in a cage they'd run out of the dog flap or jump through a window or retreat to another room? Why is it so hard to understand that?
> no need for house keys, I never lock the door.


 
out of a dog flap that not everybody has?
through a closed window so the burglers you mentioned in the same post, can't get in? Or are we all just leaving windows open that a dog can jump through whenever it wants?
retreat to another in a room in a house thats on fire?

You should work for the fire brigade. _if your house is on fire, go to another room as fires have been trained to only burn one room in each house_


is it really so difficult to think before you post??

and you might not lock your doors, but from the animals you own i'm guessing you don't live in a town with a higher chance of getting broken into?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> why would they buy mine?


 
because i like a good comedy? 

dogs don't feel emotions and fear isn't an emotion.
when your house is on fire a dog can run into another room
when your house is on fire a dog can jump out of a window but not jump out of it the house isn't on fire
there's many more but i'm not going to look for them


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Meko you never fail to make me laugh :notworthy:


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> because i like a good comedy?
> 
> dogs don't feel emotions and fear isn't an emotion.
> when your house is on fire a dog can run into another room
> ...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Meko said:


> compared to if they weren't in a cage? i'm presuming they'd take the fire extinguisher off the wall and try to fight the fire the best they could? before running around the house and releasing all the other pets before taking the house keys out of their furry pocket and opening the front door.
> I suppose they can phone the fire brigade as well?


:lol2::lol2::lol2: PRICELESS :lol2::lol2::lol2:

I don't have a dog flap I don't leave my windows open and Sasha can't unlock the door ( although she can let herself in and out if it isn't locked:2thumbso she would be fairly much buggered if we had a fire:blush:

It is personal prefferance and I preffer to have a crate If I had the space for her to have her own room I would let her have it Maybe I should crate the kids and put her in there room:hmm:

Piglet79


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: PRICELESS :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I don't have a dog flap I don't leave my windows open and Sasha can't unlock the door ( although she can let herself in and out if it isn't locked:2thumbso she would be fairly much buggered if we had a fire:blush:
> 
> ...


 my dogs would be ok if we had a fire in the living room , ive a five foot fishtank with 175 gallon of water in it . i,ll leave robbie a brick and he can chuck it at the tank and put the fire out.......i,m gonna have to give the fish the run of the house coz i now feel its cruel to tank them up. :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have you got a flap on the fish tank so they can get out if there's a fire?


----------



## tish5566 (Apr 18, 2008)

For god sake dont forget to put 999 on speed dial,that way it will save the dogs and the fish a little time,plus only one buton to push.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

denny2 said:


> my dogs would be ok if we had a fire in the living room , ive a five foot fishtank with 175 gallon of water in it . i,ll leave robbie a brick and he can chuck it at the tank and put the fire out.......i,m gonna have to give the fish the run of the house coz i now feel its cruel to tank them up. :lol2:


Ha Ha :lol2:

Shit I best get a wriggle on and let the other 11 out they are all still in there vivs :blush:

Just bought a fish tank but you are right it is cruel :blush:wonder if I can get individual little hamster ball type thing so they can go for a swim round the house 

I'm also going to get Sasha her own keys cut better safe than sorry 

Piglet79

blush:Sorry Fenwoman only joking :blush


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

tish5566 said:


> For god sake dont forget to put 999 on speed dial,that way it will save the dogs and the fish a little time,plus only one buton to push.


Already covered Sasha has her own mobile :2thumb:

Piglet79


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> Ha Ha :lol2:
> 
> Shit I best get a wriggle on and let the other 11 out they are all still in there vivs :blush:
> 
> ...


 dont apoplogise shet hrives on it,lol. love fish ball idea. ive about 400 fish in my tank , bloodey ell thats a lot of balls. lol.


----------



## piglet79 (Jul 24, 2008)

denny2 said:


> dont apoplogise shet hrives on it,lol. love fish ball idea. ive about 400 fish in my tank , bloodey ell thats a lot of balls. lol.


Maybe to save a bit of money they could ball share ? :whistling2:

How big is your fish tank :lol2:

Sasha loves balls so that might not work here not fair on the fish :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Piglet79


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Meko said:


> have you got a flap on the fish tank so they can get out if there's a fire?


 :lol2:i,ll do it tonight, ive got a spare one. lol. do you think they.ll mind the banging .........


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

piglet79 said:


> Maybe to save a bit of money they could ball share ? :whistling2:
> 
> How big is your fish tank :lol2:
> 
> ...


 the tanks 5x2x2. mixed comunity now , i used to keep discus but was obsessing over their health so i sold them. just the usual trops now. its like a little section of the amazon river in the living room..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I personally think Fenwoman should write a book.She is actually a very interesting person with a lot of knowledge. I would buy her book as I would love to know more about her life.:2thumb: 
So:Na_Na_Na_Na: to the lot of you


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I personally think Fenwoman should write a book.She is actually a very interesting person with a lot of knowledge. I would buy her book as I would love to know more about her life.:2thumb:
> So:Na_Na_Na_Na: to the lot of you


 wow that was a grown up thing to do. ide buy her book too, i like paperbacks..and comics.:lol2: just joking , i guess it would be so thick it would make fascinating reading and a wonderful doorstop.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> If they weren't in a cage they'd run out of the dog flap or jump through a window or retreat to another room? Why is it so hard to understand that?


A rottied sized dog flap that i dont have.
Jump through double glazing theres a novel trick i'd like to see.
And not everyone lives in a mansion, i'm a two up two down kinda gal and if the fire was in the living room we'd all be in very big trouble!

Marina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I personally think Fenwoman should write a book.She is actually a very interesting person with a lot of knowledge. I would buy her book as I would love to know more about her life.:2thumb:
> So:Na_Na_Na_Na: to the lot of you


 
she is and she does but quite often she lacks common sense and the abilty to think past her own house. Not everybody lives in her house and has dogs that won't jump through a window if somebody is walking a dog past their window.

She reminds me of my mum, she's great and full of knowledge but sometimes lives a few decades ago where modern times should still be the same.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What would we do without you Meko :lol2:


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> A rottied sized dog flap that i dont have.
> Jump through double glazing theres a novel trick i'd like to see.
> And not everyone lives in a mansion, i'm a two up two down kinda gal and if the fire was in the living room we'd all be in very big trouble!
> 
> Marina


 a rottie sized dog flap eqals a burglar sized dog flap/burgler flap..mind you it would be a brave burgler to break into your house with a rottie in it...leave him one of those little hammers you use to break car windows , they sell them in halfords for emergencies like driving into a river.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What would we do without you Meko :lol2:


 
you'd all be dull, miserable and mis-informed :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a Rottie sized dogflap. while the burgular was breaking in the Rottie would lick him to death before the GSD ate him helped by the other 9 dogs


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I have a Rottie sized dogflap. while the burgular was breaking in the Rottie would lick him to death before the GSD ate him helped by the other 9 dogs


 bless . i got chatting to a burgler while i was cutting his hair and he told me that no self respecting burgler would enter a house with a german shepherd in it. he said that rotties and dobermans can be got past , but you can never get past a german shepherd......made me feel very safe as i had my shepherd steffi at the time ...


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh i beg to differ. I recon my doggie would chose a fight with a stuff stealing numpty over a steak any day of the week plus the amount of time it would take him to eat said steak would be like 2 mins and in that time he'd be after your balls!!

Marina


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Oh i beg to differ. I recon my doggie would chose a fight with a stuff stealing numpty over a steak any day of the week plus the amount of time it would take him to eat said steak would be like 2 mins and in that time he'd be after your balls!!
> 
> Marina


 i dont think he was talking about using steaks hun , i think he was talking using baseball bats......and why my balls .lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What steak, what bats, what balls, did I miss something :lol2: Goes to read thread a third time:blush:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh right thats slightly more upsetting to think about.

Marina


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Oh right thats slightly more upsetting to think about.
> 
> Marina


 very upsetting but if these guys think you have something worth stealing , they stop at nothing to get it, unless you have a german shepherd,in the house,why do you think that most scrap yards keep shepherds rather than any other breed. just knowing one is in the house is enough to make them think twice about getting in........


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont have anything worth stealing all my valuables ate locked up in my bank safety deposit box  I get a little room to look through my rubys and diamonds without anyone seeing.


hehehehehe

Marina


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> I dont have anything worth stealing all my valuables ate locked up in my bank safety deposit box  I get a little room to look through my rubys and diamonds without anyone seeing.
> 
> 
> hehehehehe
> ...


 me neither , our Ruby ate it all, or chewed it up what she couldnt eat, thats why she.s crated when i,m out..........


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

hehehe you sarky little fecker!!



Marina


----------



## denny2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> hehehe you sarky little fecker!!
> 
> 
> 
> Marina


 whoooo meeeeeeee . i never am , :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

I grew up with boxers and got used to their slobbery ways.My friend has a mastiff that slobbers so much she carries tissues with her in case she decides to shake her head(the dog that is).My dog now slobbers on my shoes when im eating but other than that no...Embrace the dog slobber ..kinda goes with the territory!!


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

As I said, I've always loved the idea of owning a Boxer, but I'm thinking it'd be best to wait until I have a proper family and/or someone will be at home most of the day.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

James_T said:


> As I said, I've always loved the idea of owning a Boxer, but I'm thinking it'd be best to wait until I have a proper family and/or someone will be at home most of the day.


 That is what my son is doing. His fiancee is sick of hearing how great the breed is and how much fun he had with all of mine and how much he wants one. He is going to wait until babies come along though and will get a boxer for him and something cute and small for her as he won't have a single dog.


----------

